# Winstrol only PCT



## vinny (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

New here... word is that the people in this forum care and want to help.

I'm pretty sure I've messed up. I was given some bad advice and I've been a little irresponsible about educating myself.

I've just finished a Winstrol only cycle. I started taking 50mg tabs (1 per day at night) for 2 weeks, then had to take a 2 week break for travel, when I got back I continued the course for a further 4 weeks.

I've taken no additional supplements or steroids and I have not been drinking as much water as I'd have liked. I've also had the odd beer/whiskey during the cycle.

I've now finished the cycle and I'm wondering what advice you guys can throw at me about how to recover effectively and what precautions I should be taking. I have fortunately not noticed any major adverse side-effects since I stared the cycle and I've been pleased with my gains and weight-loss.

I would like to avoid taking Clomid etc. if possible, what is the reason to use this apart from restoring naturally (free) testosterone levels? There is not much info online. What are the issues with allowing levels to recover naturally, possibly just adding a natural testosterone booster supplement?)

Any advice greatly appreciated guys.

Cheers,


----------



## Magical (Jul 8, 2015)

I would start with a blood test


----------



## vinny (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, what am I looking for? Hormone levels and lipids?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 8, 2015)

How long have you been off?  You might just need to ride it out.  Don't even think of running another cycle until you take some time here and do a little research.  Winny is pretty mild, but it is hepatotoxic, and combined with alcohol, you can do some real liver damage.


----------



## vinny (Jul 8, 2015)

wabbit, thanks, took the last tab today...


----------



## Joliver (Jul 8, 2015)

Clomid is the primary recovery agent in any PCT.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 8, 2015)

Get blood work you really should of ran it right but we all start somewhere. There's a lot of knowledge on this site and guys willing to help so don't hesitate to ask any questions. The more knowledgable you get the more you will understand the science behind what you are doing. Wish you luck!!!!


----------



## bronco (Jul 8, 2015)

Privatemdlabs.com get the hormone pane for females this may not work depending on what state you live in. As far as pct from winstrol only? Im not sure if you really need it


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 11, 2015)

Give yourself a few weeks to clear your system. Do not touch anything else until you research till youre blue in the face on what it is you would like to take next. Once you figure you're educated enough. Go through you're research again.....

I took 150mgs of drol for 5 weeks as my first run ever. I looked like a bloated water buffalo. That was way back before we had these amazing information bodybuilding boards etc....


----------

